

Inside the gPhone: What to expect from Google Android - bfioca
http://www.eetimes.com/news/semi/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=202805720&pgno=1

======
stillmotion
This article makes out that there will be a gPhone. They denounced it, the
machine doesn't exist, nor will it in the near future. Google is an
application company, they develop for platforms.

------
dkokelley
Has anyone downloaded and played with their SDK? Any projects to report?

~~~
davidw
I'm porting Hecl (hecl.org) to it, and went to meet some of the Google guys in
Munich last week:

[http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2008/01/29/munich-
androi...](http://journal.dedasys.com/articles/2008/01/29/munich-android-
mobile-meeting-report)

There are definitely some open questions, but I'm fairly sold on the idea.

~~~
Tichy
You were there? So was I - too bad, it would have been nice to meet somebody
from news.yc...

~~~
davidw
Yeah... I asked Dan a question in the first group of the 'internals' session
after the introduction, if you happened to be in that group. I stuck around
pretty much until the end. Would have been fun to meet up indeed.

